# Chimney Flashing - Sloppy or Normal?



## Lincoln (Sep 20, 2011)

I just had a roof replaced and it looks nice, except for the flashing around the chimney. I meet with them about resolving in a few days. 

My question is, if this looks sloppy or pretty normal??? Before it was more flat against the roof and didnt look so jagged sticking out. 

I also don't like how bright and shiny silver it is. If its being re-done or done differently, is it reasonable to ask for it darker also? Grey or black to match the roof would make my eyes happier.

Thanks for checking it out... I feel good about the company in general in getting a resolution, I just want to see if my thoughts are justified.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

sloppy work looks like when they were ripping off the old roof they bent all the counter flashing geting out the old step just not taking there time make them fix it


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

rooferguy said:


> sloppy work looks like when they were ripping off the old roof they bent all the counter flashing geting out the old step just not taking there time make them fix it


also the first peice of step is done wrong it is over the counter flashing not behind it and your pipe flashing did they change it dosent look like it because of the crap on it shoulda cut the crap off and put on a new boot just lazy


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty sloppy. 
Rooferguy, when using tinner's wings, in particular, the front counter-flashing goes behind the first step. The first side counter comes around 4" minimum to cover that whole corner.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

A roof is a system, more than just shingles. Anyone can install shingles, it takes skill and brain power to properly install flashings. They reused the old flashings and while the original job looked very good, the flashing should have been repalced. I guess they did not posess the necessary skill and/or brain power. 

Craftsman ship was lost in the housing boom of the 1990's and early 2000's. This was not a roofing company this was a crew of shinglers who do not understand the necessity of flashing detail.


----------



## Linc (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently its not allowed for me to ask, and my account was banned. I won't post anymore, but I wanted to say thank you for your time with my question. It's much appreciated. Thanks to your help I know a lot more and I'll make sure its re-done right. 

Thx again :thumbup:


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> Pretty sloppy.
> Rooferguy, when using tinner's wings, in particular, the front counter-flashing goes behind the first step. The first side counter comes around 4" minimum to cover that whole corner.


ummmmm does not all step go behind counter flashing thats what it is there for sooooo your saying he did that chimney right with his first step dont look right to me


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Linc, why would the account be banned?


----------



## Linc (Sep 21, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Linc, why would the account be banned?


I'm not sure why. You'll notice at the first post its listed as banned now. Maybe its not OK to ask a question like that. Got me, I see similar posts with questions, so I'm not sure why mine got me banned.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Home owner asking a question...


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

rooferguy said:


> ummmmm does not all step go behind counter flashing thats what it is there for sooooo your saying he did that chimney right with his first step dont look right to me


Tinner's wings protrude past the corner 2"or more and are folded around to close the corner. The front piece of counter must be installed first, over the term flashing.

The side counter flashing follows the contour of the step flashing and completes the closure. It won't leak even without any caulk at all.

Here's a picture of a rear pan 100+ years old and never caulked. No signs of leaks either. See how the CF is behind the wing? Same for front corners.

A front corner tinner's wings. It doesn't need caulk either. I do caulk mine too, but you can see how and why they work.

This is old school from when no super caulk and no super underlay was around. Now that we have those things, you can leave 2" of I&W showing and caulk it and you're good to go. It doesn't matter how you do it, the caulk will keep the water out for 100+ years too, I'm sure.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

A front corner tinner's wings. It doesn't need caulk either. I do caulk mine too, but you can see how and why they work. The front CF goes behind it. If you look very closely, you can see the top of the front CF in the mortar joint.

BTW, the front termination flashing is ALWAYS cut about 1/8" to 3/16 wider than the chimney for a tight metal to metal fit.


----------



## BannerHomeSolutions (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah that is some serious sloppy work, make sure they come back and replace all that flashing with the color you want to make it up to you for such a sloppy job, thats what i would do.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Linc said:


> I'm not sure why. You'll notice at the first post its listed as banned now. Maybe its not OK to ask a question like that. Got me, I see similar posts with questions, so I'm not sure why mine got me banned.


 
I don't know either. I don't recall banning you.

Ed


----------

